

Show HN: Finally shipped it - iOS App for finding daily deal offers - jwwest
http://www.pennypincherapp.com/

======
jwwest
I finally shipped it! PennyPincher2 is a complete rewrite of an app I've had
sitting on the app store for a while. A blog post is forthcoming, but the idea
is the same, but I have completely changed the interface from a tab-based
design (old and moldy) to a new design centered around an almost full-screen
map.

